# HELP! -- Need ICD Procedure Code -- Tenckhoff Catheter



## elizabeth24 (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code the insertion of a tenckhoff catheter? I am looking for the ICD procedure, not the CPT codes.  Please help! Thanks!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 22, 2010)

I use 54.93.


----------

